# The backup truck ownership dilemma



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

So in the 6 years I have been plowing I have never ran into a situation like this and Im not sure how to handle it.
I am a 1 man show. I own 2 trucks outright and have commercial insurance on both for plowing/lawn care. The 1 truck I usually use for plowing broke down the other day during a storm. I got a ride back to my house from a buddy to pick up the other truck and as luck would have it, it would not start. 
I have always had this truck as a back up in preparation for a situation like this but never thought about having a back up for the back up. 
So I called my father, who has a plow on his truck for his driveway only. He came out to get me and I used his truck to finish my driveways. Now his truck does not have a commercial policy. How can I add his truck to my policy in case this ever happens again?


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't know if you can since it's not your truck


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I think I'd just put a battery tender on your backup truck and use it the odd time to get coffee or what ever. In the winter we try and start all of our equipment every couple of weeks if it hadn't snowed.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

To much redundency doesn't make sense. A battery tender, or maybe a better maintenance plan in place on the back up truck makes alot more sense. Drive it to the store like JD said every week or two just to keep on top of things. Adding your dads truck to your policy won't work unless your dad is willing to sell it to you.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JD Dave;1272691 said:


> I think I'd just put a battery tender on your backup truck and use it the odd time to get coffee or what ever. In the winter we try and start all of our equipment every couple of weeks if it hadn't snowed.


What he said 

If you know there is a storm coming, make sure you start them both and go for a quick ride to make sure everything is working properly.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I know we have a rider (or we did) somthing to the efect of used for business purposes but not owned by the business. No different than a shoveler using his own truck to drive from site to site with your stuff in the back, it happens all the time, in these lines of work. Talk to you agent. 
Pesonally I have my 1 ton I salt with, then I have a 2500HD, that I can plow with if necessary but that is my daily driver, I dont put someone in it, but I ussally put the plow on it & leave it in case my wife needs to do the drive, she has a 4wd Honda Pilot, so it hasnt been an issue though, but we get some nasty drifts out here.


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

Both of my trucks get driven everyday. The battery was not the issue, the air injection pump froze up. Not really any way you can prepare for that. 

Anyway, I spoke with my agent a few minutes ago and was able to add a rider onto my policy that covers me under any vehicle that I drive. Its costing me an extra $13/month. 

Thanks for the replies


----------



## KM81 (Dec 18, 2010)

Haha, Mike, you were typing that at the same time I was.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe considering using the backup truck during the winter to make sure it works. 
Not good to just let it sit


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

At least you have a backup truck. A lot of guys don't even have one.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Me I do not have a back up truck, I was going to get one this summer, but now that I have my 2 biggest contracts in default and not paying or trying to pay, well I have 2 maybe 3 drives to do now..

If I did have a 2nd truck, I would just rotate them out, drive one one day, the other the next, but the frozen injection pump, well not much you can do there..


----------

